# Bilder in Fachbeiträgen



## sternhausen (2. Feb. 2008)

Hallo Teichianer
Wollte mal ein bischen in den Fachbeiträgen stöbern, welche ich übrigens gut finde, konnte aber die angeführten Abbildungen nicht finden.
Was mache ich da falsch?
Bedanke mich schon jetzt für eure Hilfe
Sternhausen


----------



## Joachim (3. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bilder in Fachbeiträgen*

Hallo Sternhausen!

Mein Name ist Joachim 

Ich denke nicht, das du da was falsch machst, welchen Fachbeitrag meinst du denn?


----------



## sternhausen (3. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bilder in Fachbeiträgen*

Hallo Joachim
Zuerst mal herzlichen Dank für deine prompte Antwort.
Als Beispiel möchte ich etwa den Fachbeiterag über Donaustöre (der übrigens ganz ausgezeichnet ist) oder die Bauanleitung bezüglich Skimmerbau anführen.
Kann es sein das ich die darin angeführten Abbildungen bzw Bilder etwa woanders finden?
Bin ja in diesen Forum noch ein Greenhorn.
Grüsse Sternhausen


----------



## Joachim (3. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bilder in Fachbeiträgen*

Bei dem Skimmerthema bin ich überfragt, ob da mal Bilder drin waren - kann aber sein, das die bei einem der Umzüge/Importe abhanden gegangen sind.

Zu den Donaustören gibts auch noch nen Download - was dort dann nicht drin ist, wars auch nie.


----------



## sternhausen (3. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bilder in Fachbeiträgen*

@ Joachim
.... super, danke für die Auskunft
Beste Grüsse  
Sternhausen


----------



## Dodi (3. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bilder in Fachbeiträgen*

Hallo,

meinst Du meinen Beitrag "Skimmer-Eigenbau"?

Dann könnte ich - wenn es interessiert - noch einmal versuchen zu rekonstruieren, um welche Bilder es sich handelte, die ich damals hochgeladen habe und sie nochmals einfügen.


----------



## sternhausen (3. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bilder in Fachbeiträgen*

Hallo Dodi
Ja, den Beitrag "Skimmer Eigenbau" meine ich.
Übrigens muss ich sagen super Forum mit super Inhalt habt ihr da.
Bedanke mich schon jetzt.
Grüsse Reinhard


----------



## sternhausen (3. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bilder in Fachbeiträgen*

@ Dodi
... waren übrigens erst vor 2 Wochen in Hamburg zum "König der Löwen"
gucken.
Grüsse Reinhard


----------

